# Just Add Dirt $10,000 Mud Race Series Florida Motoplex



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

The last of the series will be at Florida Motoplex. This will be a DOUBLE points series as it will allow for a better chance at the final pay out for the series. The Motoplex advertises as the wettest park in Florida at this time, so if you are a mudder, plan to attend and enjoy yourself. Race dates are November 19, 20, and 21st.

Jeff


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

The final JAD points race is at the Florida Motoplex this week end. I hope to see lots of support for the park. Final payouts will be determined by this double points race.

jeff


----------

